# differences in salaries



## traceyw (4 Mar 2008)

I have been working as a site administrator for a company as a fulltime 50 hrs per week employee for one and half years. 

Recently the work load got too much and they employed a part-time person for 20 hours per week  to help with the clerical side of things - filing etc. 

I have discovered that she is being paid the equivalent of €2.50 more than me per hour. Are there any rules pertaining to this? Is this legally allowed?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2008)

traceyw said:


> Are there any rules pertaining to this?


No. Other than minimum wage rules.


> Is this legally allowed?


Yes.

You need to negotiate for a better deal if you think that you are worth it. Or look for a better paying job.


----------



## trebor (4 Mar 2008)

Are you both on hourly/weekly/monthly wages? In other words, you couldn't compare hourly rates if you are on a salary and the part time worker is on an hourly rate.


----------



## Complainer (4 Mar 2008)

Are both workers in permanant positions?


----------



## Mpsox (5 Mar 2008)

Why are you working a 50 hour week when the working time directive limits people to 48 hours a week on average


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2008)

For information about your statutory employment rights check out 

www.entemp.ie
www.employmentrights.ie
www.citizensinformation.ie

Other than the minimum wage there are no statutory wage rules as far as I know. Some employments will be subject to negotiated salary levels and scales.


----------



## shipibo (5 Mar 2008)

She is part time, you are full time.

She is contract (???) 


Circumstances differ, so hard to gauge.


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Mar 2008)

ClubMan said:


> ...You need to negotiate for a better deal if you think that you are worth it. Or look for a better paying job.



In my opinion I think its shows a lack of appreciation/respect for your efforts. As clubman says. You need to re-consider your position. Give them an opportunity to offer a better deal. I'd check what the market is paying and why you are realistically likely to get somewhere else.


----------



## MrKeane (6 Mar 2008)

If 2 people are doing very similar jobs and both are reporting to the same person then should they be paid the same? Is the company required to divulge to them that they are not paid the same?

^
Not referring to the original posters question but to a situation where both people are permanant and fulltime employees.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Mar 2008)

No.


----------



## huskerdu (7 Mar 2008)

MrKeane said:


> If 2 people are doing very similar jobs and both are reporting to the same person then should they be paid the same? Is the company required to divulge to them that they are not paid the same?
> 
> ^
> Not referring to the original posters question but to a situation where both people are permanant and fulltime employees.


 
It is perfectly normal and legal for two people doing the same job, at the same grade to be at different points in the pay scale for that job, or grade ,because one has more experience or has received better performance reviews and was moved up the merit based pay scale quicker.

No obligation on the company to divulge my position on the pay scale to my colleagues. Actually, I'd be pretty annoyed if they did.


----------



## Purple (7 Mar 2008)

If you feel that you are being under paid then ask for an increase. What others are being paid is not the issue; if they were being paid less would you offer to take a pay cut?
negotiating your pay and conditions is a skill like any other. If you have that skill you will be paid more, if you don't you won't. The only person who is really interested in maximising your pay is you. If you are good at your job and add value to the organisation that you work for then you should be able to get paid accordingly.


----------



## oriordanyvon (23 Mar 2008)

You should meet with your boss and outline your position, including listing the duties you perform and making a comparison to going market rates, perhaps you have fallen down the salary scale.  Websites such as irishjobs.ie have salary surveys.  Refer to the new person earning a higher hourly rate and I find it is always best to have the verbal conversation and follow up with a memo present the views you presented verbally.  Also the memo helps you to to prepare for the meeting and remember all the points you need to get across at the meeting.  You need to look out for yourself because no one else will.  Working 50 hrs a week I think your're worth it!!


----------



## rmelly (23 Mar 2008)

oriordanyvon said:


> Refer to the new person earning a higher hourly rate


 
The last thing you should do is refer to the other persons salary/wage, to me that brings to mind my 4 and 7 year old nieces - 'She got a snack, I want one too...' - hardly the impression you want to give.


----------



## Orga (23 Mar 2008)

Without the full contract details - conditions of service, benefits and pay - it is impossible to say if you have any scope for a quasi-legal appeal on your rate of pay (which I am assuming to be a different matter than you being on a different point on a pay scale) based on the principle of comparability of work. You would be well advised to broach the matter with your employer in the first instance.


----------



## bugler (25 Mar 2008)

> The last thing you should do is refer to the other persons salary/wage, to me that brings to mind my 4 and 7 year old nieces - 'She got a snack, I want one too...' - hardly the impression you want to give.


 
Many companies also have clauses in contracts relating to sharing information on salary between employees, so I'd tread very carefully. Crossing this line could merit disciplinary action, up to and including dismissal.


----------

